# Fat Jax II Cont.



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunset...










After we got super tired of fighting off Cuda's and sharks, we drifted off, and got a little shut eye, the Sun Rise was breath taking. 










We got a little rain before day light, and it was nice to ba able to get in the house and not get wet... he he

On the way home it seemed like a storm to out North the entire way, but we didn't get in it.... Ran next and neck with it almost the whole way... 




















Final Picture, This, believe it or not, was the only whole, complete Blackfin we got in the boat. (not including the couple 12 inchers we got when we first arrived...) all the others looked like they were in a food processor by the time they got boat side.. Rough... ha ha

Kenneth and Rich. Great to spend time with the both of you. Thanks for going one the Fat Jax II's first trip to the rigs... 











Boat ran great, we burned 121 Gallons of Fuel. Do the Math, this is one prized Black Fin...... LOL !!!! If we were in it for food, we'd be hungry, but he time spent with friends is priceless, especially when you're fishing....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, what some memories. sometimes you can go and load up with 100 million lbs of fish and then other times you can come home with blue runner. you know they actually are edible?
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice post Jim. Did you put a sock out or anchor.  Bet Rich was glad you had that windlass if you anchored. LOL


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i just went through the pics again, jim, and that looks like kenneth from clarksville.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> oh, what some memories. sometimes you can go and load up with 100 million lbs of fish and then other times you can come home with blue runner. you know they actually are edible?
> jack


Exactly right.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good man to fish with. haven't seen him in a while.
jack


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

That sunrise was worth 121 gallons.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

120 gallons plus ice and bait to see some whale sharks and enjoy some great weather isn't a bad tradeoff at all. Nice report, you'll get em next time I'm sure.


----------



## matthewrink2 (Sep 30, 2021)

?

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

matthewrink2 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 Pro using Tapatalk


??


----------

